

The Best Kids’ Books Ever -- Summer Break and IQ - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/05/opinion/05kristof.html?_r=1&ref=opinion

======
tokenadult
I think it is a replicated result among students of gifted students that they
GAIN ground intellectually during the summer school vacation, because they
pursue their own intellectual interests by independent reading and aren't
slowed down by the school curriculum. At least, that was my experience in
childhood.

A really good book for a teenager would be The Chosen by Chaim Potok,

<http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-Chaim-Potok/dp/0449213447/>

which I think I read at age fourteen. It's an excellent story about two very
bright boys growing up in Brooklyn during World War II.

~~~
decode
"I think it is a replicated result among students of gifted students that they
GAIN ground intellectually during the summer school vacation"

The way you phrase that makes it sound like there are studies that show this.
Do you know of any, or are you just saying that was true for you and others
you know?

~~~
tokenadult
That means I don't have the citations at hand, but I recall reading that
gifted students in general gain knowledge (as shown by curriculum-based
achievement tests) during the summer, regardless of whether they are in
programmed activities or reading on their own.

------
projectileboy
I'll chime in: I read The Hobbit to my 7- and 4-year old kids, and they
_loved_ it. We're also reading (and enjoying the artwork of) The Adventures of
Tintin.

------
VinzO
Am I the only one who think that the Harry Potter books are not for children?
I read them all and after the 4th the story becomes very dark. I really liked
them, It has been years since I wasn't so eager to read the next chapter in a
book, but I am not sure I would like to give this to my children. At least not
very young.

~~~
dylanz
I'm with you. Not sure what the appropriate age is, but my friends read their
4 year old the books... and, don't think that was necessarily the best idea.
I'm actually screening the Aristocats tonight to see if it's OK :)

That being said, my babysitter growing up lived in the woods... we ate bear
stew for most dinners... and they only rented me horror movies. I saw all
Nightmare on Elm Street and Friday 13th movies by the time I was about 8.
Yeah, I had some twisted nightmares once in a while, but I think most kids do
anyhow, and... I turned out alright!

------
anigbrowl
No 'Little House on the [Prarie, other locations]'? Oh dear. I grew up in
Ireland, but these simple documentary novels of life in in the 19th century
west were both exciting, informative, and humbling. I am looking forward to
reading them to my children.

------
frossie
Good grief. Read the Harry Potter books aloud over the summer? How long are
the summer holidays where he lives?

But while on the subject, the Percy Jackson series by Rick Riordan is a great
choice with both genders and is great fun for adults too.

